# Has Visa been granted? Please help.



## Mangocrush (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello everybody 

Hope I am posting this in the right section, if not please excuse me.

My partner and I are waiting on news of being granted our 820 Visa. Tonight we checked randomly through the Immigration website and we see the following:

Visa class/subclass: UK 820
Visa Description: Provisional Resident
Visa Applicant: Primary
Visa Status: In Effect
Visa Grant Date: 04/06/2012
Entries Allowed: Multiple entries to and from Australia during the validity of your visa.
Period of Stay: Indefinite.

Upon reading this, I believe our Visa has been granted, but because of the very short period since lodging paperwork, I am worried they actually mean the Bridging Visa A. I am jumping up and down excited on one hand, but don't want to be devastated to find out if it is in fact referring to the Bridging Visa A.

Of course, we will call tomorrow morning to find out, but in the meantime, can anyone help us out and tell us if they believe this is definitely us being granted our 820?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## candle (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi Mangocrush,
Have you found out yet? I was in the same situation and got a notification from y Uni that DIAC confirmed them about my visa granted. In such short time...unbelievable...I'm not sure whether or not i'm supported to be worried...


----------



## Mangocrush (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey Candle 

We only found this out around 2 hours ago and unfortunately it was too late to call Immigration and check, so we are trying to stay calm til morning. Hoping so much it's going to be good news.

Congratulations on your Visa and good luck with everything.


----------



## candle (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you!
Actually i'm not sure i was granted that 820 visa or not cuz i just knew through my Uni and they sent me a copy of vevo that said i was granted 820 visa last friday...Nothing from DIAC yet 

anw, Good luck on your application and please let me know when you do know for sure about it it's hard to stay calm now cuz you're happy but afraid on the other hand...But i do belive you guy had it! Don't worry!
best wishes for you and your loved ones


----------



## Miss Swan (May 28, 2012)

Hi mangocrush, I couldn't PM you because I think you haven't made enough posts. But here're some questions I'd like to ask you on:

1) What sort of evidences did you provide, because getting approval in 3 days is fantastic! Congrats there! I hope when I lodge mine, it'll move quickly too..

2) Which state did you lodge your visa in?

3) Was there any other visa lodged before the 820? Such as the fiance visa?

Thanks!


----------



## Mangocrush (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi Candle - sorry it's taken so long to reply - I came down very suddenly with Influenza and have been laid up in bed for days. 

Anyway, good news - yes my partner was definitely granted the 820 visa - we called DIAC the very next morning to confirm.  I hope you called to so you could find out for sure.


----------



## Mangocrush (Feb 19, 2012)

Miss Swan said:


> Hi mangocrush, I couldn't PM you because I think you haven't made enough posts. But here're some questions I'd like to ask you on:
> 
> 1) What sort of evidences did you provide, because getting approval in 3 days is fantastic! Congrats there! I hope when I lodge mine, it'll move quickly too..
> 
> ...


Hey Miss Swan 

Ok, well we lodged in NSW. Pre-existing visa was an evisitor and as for the evidence - well we supplied heaps and heaps  - the usual stuff like photos, stat decs, accommodation receipts, airplane tickets, bank statements showing outings/restaurants etc, lease agreement. Just all the things that are suggested on the DIAC website plus anything that people have written about in here.

Good luck with your application.


----------



## bma (Sep 28, 2011)

Mangocrush said:


> Ok, well we lodged in NSW. Pre-existing visa was an evisitor and as for the evidence - well we supplied heaps and heaps  - the usual stuff like photos, stat decs, accommodation receipts, airplane tickets, bank statements showing outings/restaurants etc, lease agreement. Just all the things that are suggested on the DIAC website plus anything that people have written about in here.
> 
> Good luck with your application.


Hi Mangocrush,

congratulations on your visa, I'm happy for you. Did you lodge your visa in person or did you send it by post??

Kind regards,
bma


----------



## Mangocrush (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello and thank you, BMA.  

We posted our application (registered post of course) as we were advised by DIAC on serveral occasions not to come in person.


----------



## Miss Swan (May 28, 2012)

Mangocrush said:


> Hey Miss Swan
> 
> Ok, well we lodged in NSW. Pre-existing visa was an evisitor and as for the evidence - well we supplied heaps and heaps  - the usual stuff like photos, stat decs, accommodation receipts, airplane tickets, bank statements showing outings/restaurants etc, lease agreement. Just all the things that are suggested on the DIAC website plus anything that people have written about in here.
> 
> Good luck with your application.


Hello mangocrush, thanks for the reply! I hope my visa gets granted just as quickly, well or at least within a couple of months. I'm coming over on an evisitor visa too - not sure if I have to explain to DIAC why I'm applying for onshore partner when I have evisitor.

The nail biting thing is so many couples here have supplied similar evidences but end up waiting 6-9 months for approval. Well I guess we'll never figure out how DIAC thinks...


----------



## bma (Sep 28, 2011)

Mangocrush said:


> Hello and thank you, BMA.
> 
> We posted our application (registered post of course) as we were advised by DIAC on serveral occasions not to come in person.


Hi Mangocrush,

thank you very much for this additional information. It seems our applications were pretty similar - eVisitor, sent by post and heaps of similar evidence... Well, we sent our application in April and nothing so far.

Congratulations on your visa once again and all the best in the future.


----------



## Miss Swan (May 28, 2012)

bma said:


> Well, we sent our application in April and nothing so far.


hi bma, it's really very difficult to know how fast the CO processes each application, even if the application is solid. I somehow feel it's got to do with which CO one gets. A strict or busy CO will sit on it, a kind/understanding CO will give the green light very quickly. It seems like a game of luck to me!

But don't worry it's only been barely 2 months for you so far; that's still a good time away from the 'standard timeline'!


----------

